# Where can I buy the "John Calvin hat".



## Joseph Scibbe (Apr 20, 2009)

I heard that there was a website where one could buy any hat they wanted. I want a John Calvin-esque hat. Can any one help me out?


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 20, 2009)

You might start here: Calvin Hat

I do, however, seem to remember a different thread about this, although I could be mistaken. I can't find it at the moment, however.


----------

